# first time cold smoke



## chefmjg (Apr 5, 2012)

cold smoke some cheese today first time. Used the an with wood burner method work good I was empressed with how good it did will post pics later thanks to all who gave out info


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh you are gonna love it! Can't wait for some pics!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like a great smoke


----------



## sprky (Apr 5, 2012)

Smoked cheese is the bomb, There is only 1 problem with it..............................Never have enough


----------



## sudsey123 (Jun 21, 2012)

what kind of cheese did you use, 

enquiring newbie wants to know...lol


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 21, 2012)

Sudsey, I've cold smoked all kinds of cheese - cream cheese, Queso Fresco, Pepper Jack , Mozzarella, Cheddar, Colby, Swiss, Munster, Jarlsberg...

Here's a link to the cold smoking cheese forum:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/2166/cheese


----------

